# stage 3- setup



## mtm3 (Aug 8, 2012)

So I'm down to ordering the last couple engine management parts for a stage 3- setup on my s4 and I was wondering if anyone out there has used the 034 stage 3- chip? any thoughts on using their engine management vs. using my old k03 tune with a larger MAF would be appreciated.


----------

